# SEPA Error Finance Company keeps calling everyday for payment.



## Ohmkuhn (11 Feb 2014)

I bought a peice of furniture on a interest free basis for three years in 2012.  The payments are being made by direct debit and all payments are up to date until Dec 2013.
From Jan 2014 when SEPA came into force the finance company did not get the payment. They admitted it was a SEPA problem on Jan 23 with there system, So as gesture of goodwill I made payment for Jan 2014 through credit card. 
I was assured that SEPA issue has been resolved and Feb 2014 payment would come through direct debit.
Now in Feb they seem to have same problem but want to charge me about 12GBP for non payment.
What are my rights here as my payments were all up to date, there are funds in my account and I have checked with my bank they haven't received any direct debit request.


----------



## 44brendan (11 Feb 2014)

This sounds like a ludricous response from the company. You need to write to them formally, complaining about this unprofessional approach and stating exactly what steps you have taken to date. There is no question of you being liable for any extra charge as you appear to have been fully co-operative with the agreement and your Bank have confirmed that no payment request was presented to them?


----------



## Gerry Canning (11 Feb 2014)

Put what you have in thread in writing to finance company and request acknowledgment of your letter. In that way you have cover in case your name gets blacklisted.If anyone re-phones from Finance comp advise them you are putting issue in writing and request they  please stop ringing until the dd issue is resolved by them or your Bank.
If error is in Finance House as Bank says , then they have a cheek wanting£12.In setting up dd you reasonably relied on the system.
I stress put everything in writing nd keep copies.Quote simply wihout notes you will forget.


----------



## arbitron (11 Feb 2014)

Hi Ohmkuhn, 

Does the name of the finance company begin with a C?  I think the same thing may have happened me.


----------



## Ohmkuhn (17 Feb 2014)

It does begin with C .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Feb 2014)

Hi Ohmkuhn

Are you based in Ireland?  You refer to 12 GBP

My bigger concern would be whether there are any conditions attaching to the interest-free period.  some of these are complicated, and they are only interest-free if you pay the loan in full and on schedule.

Brendan


----------



## Ohmkuhn (18 Feb 2014)

Yes Brendan I am based in Ireland.  The shop is in Dublin15 And the contract  is in Euro for three years. The incoming calls are automatic and I guess the phone system may be programmed for UK.


----------

